# Modded Zalman 9500 AM2 Nvidia Edition Heatsink



## kenkickr (Jun 15, 2008)

About 2 wks ago I modded my zalman cpu heatsink but never took the finishing pictures so since I had my board out I decided to take it apart again to take the pictures.  Here you go.

The Heatsink and the fan:






Remove the four screws at the bottom to easily remove the fan and fan bracket assembly.





Behind the fan are two little screws, USE THE RIGHT SIZE SCREW DRIVER.  Here is the Zalman fan and Thermaltake fan compared





I used the fan bracket and a sharpie to mark my drill locations on the back of the Thermaltake fan





Here is the fan after getting drilled...HeHe





Reassembly is the reverse of disassemble and here is my beautiful and much better cooling creation





I really like the Thermaltake fan cause it is adjustable so if your watching a movie you can turn it down to be quiet but when needed you can turn it up for some 3850rpm cooling action!


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice job there, does the Thermaltake fan have a different color for the LED's?


----------



## panchoman (Jun 15, 2008)

sweet mod! i wonder if this will work with my blue orb!


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 15, 2008)

The led's are on the fan mount so once you remove it there are no led's.  I'm thinking about soldering a couple led's onto the fan but not sure how they will show, or how to get the circuit board off the fan so I can solder it cleanly.  I didn't care much for the led cause since I'm working on my case and want it too look nice I didn't think the green led's on the fan worked with the blue led's on the case fan's.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 15, 2008)

I have some ATI stickers here so I think I'll stick one in the center to show how I turned this boy fan into a man fan!!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

So you only changed out the fan??
What a mod.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, no reason to lap since the exacto knife blade and level both show its flat on bottom.  This was more or less created to help this pussy heatsink really get some heat away, now which it does.  Also you could probably follow this and put a beefier fan in the Zalman 9700 since they look exactly alike except size wise.


----------



## 2Xtream4u (Jun 15, 2008)

EMok1d08 said:


> So you only changed out the fan??
> What a mod.



Thats what i thought! But if he didnt like the green LED then more power to the guy! Personaly i love my green leds


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2008)

Well it is a pretty good mod, if you could put a faster fan in there that can move lots of air that will be cool.


----------

